# Bait hive report



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like scout bees on all three. Probably still some bees looking for food in the top bar hive. They remember a food source and will check to see if the food is back, from time to time. May be that they are scouts who have staked a claim on the top bar hive, ready to keep other scouts away. If so, you may be close to a swarm moving in the hive.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like scouts.

Interesting to watch several traps in the same location as a swarm picks one for a new home. It seems if there is a swarm in the area there will be traffic at the traps. When the swarm has picked a new location the traffic will stop.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

update, I have 6 traps out, 4 with swarm commander, 2 with LGO, I have bee activity at 4 traps, 2 with swarm commander, 2 with LGO. Most likely scouts but 10 to 20 bees going in and out.


----------

